# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Parabolan

## Jack87

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Trenabol Depot 

Substance: 100mg/ml Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate

Container: 10ml vial

----------


## Dr. Musclehead

Awesome effect on protein metabolism! Trenbolone increases protein and decreases fat deposition. It has been proven to be an excellent product for promoting size and strength with the right amount of calories.

----------

